# Sarms and peptide knowledge needed



## thegodofwisdom666 (Apr 16, 2021)

I know a little bit about gear, but clueless about the effects of sarms and peptides.
 Is there any of the two good for building muscle on the level that Dianabol or deca would ? Next which ones are good for burning body fat and endurance?
 I'm 5'10, 214 pounds 33 years old and I'm only taking 15 iu's of fast acting insulin a day.
 Goals to gain as much muscle as possible and to burn fat. I build muscle easier than I burn body fat. I'm a endomesomorph.
 Many thanks


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 17, 2021)

I have never used sarms but I am not aware of any sarm that will replicate or even come close to what deca or dbol would give you. Some people have reported decent results with fat loss on cardarine(gw501516) and sr9009/sr9011. 

You need to do your research if this is the route you intend to take some of them will reportedly suppress htpa activity. Also there is very little (if any) out there in the way of actual human studies with them.

Train hard, eat big, and find a reliable source for real stuff. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## thegodofwisdom666 (Apr 17, 2021)

Thank you for the advice and I'll look into it. I've been over training... I just had inguinal hernia surgery. It's been bothering me again so I'm going to slow my role. I left the gym early today. 
 I'll probably just focus on taekwondo or boxing again. Even lighter weight training and less volume.


----------



## In2Deep (Aug 10, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I have never used sarms but I am not aware of any sarm that will replicate or even come close to what deca or dbol would give you. Some people have reported decent results with fat loss on cardarine(gw501516) and sr9009/sr9011.
> 
> You need to do your research if this is the route you intend to take some of them will reportedly suppress htpa activity. Also there is very little (if any) out there in the way of actual human studies with them.
> 
> Train hard, eat big, and find a reliable source for real stuff. Just my 2 cents.


Ive used a few SARMS and honestly if there are any gains it is minimal at best. Ove tried several "reliable soucres". They are usually more expensive than if you were to run a good cycle so spend your money on something that works.


----------



## eazy (Aug 10, 2021)

thegodofwisdom666 said:


> Next which ones are good for burning body fat and endurance?


Cardarine. Exercise in a bottle.

AOD 9604. Just started it, don't know how well it works yet.


----------



## In2Deep (Aug 10, 2021)

eazy said:


> Cardarine. Exercise in a bottle.
> 
> AOD 9604. Just started it, don't know how well it works yet.


Cardarine is junk... AOD9604 is a peptide. I started this one as well today. Im going to try the dose of 400MCG ED. Curious what your dosing is. Currently running some Trenavar and Test with it. I guess we'll see how things go.


----------



## eazy (Aug 10, 2021)

In2Deep said:


> Cardarine is junk.


🤣


----------



## Send0 (Aug 10, 2021)

In2Deep said:


> Cardarine is junk... AOD9604 is a peptide. I started this one as well today. Im going to try the dose of 400MCG ED. Curious what your dosing is. Currently running some Trenavar and Test with it. I guess we'll see how things go.


Cardarine is junk? ROFLMAO... I can tell you that it works very well when combined with cardio, especially if someone likes to do long sessions. It makes cardio a breeze, and is known to oxidize fatty acids.

Cardarine is a PPARδ agonist. There are also PPAR α and -γ, but δ is specifically responsible for lipid metabolism.

So to say cardarine is junk, means either the person doesn't understand how it works, they used something that was bunk, or that they took it and expected fat to just fall off without putting in the effort to do cardio daily.

Cardarine works very well for those who pair it with cardio. This is seen clinically and anecdotally with the vast majority of people who have used it


----------



## eazy (Aug 10, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Cardarine is junk? ROFLMAO... I can tell you that it works very well when combined with cardio, especially if someone likes to do long sessions. It makes cardio a breeze, and is known to oxidize fatty acids.
> 
> Cardarine is a PPARδ agonist. There are also PPAR α and -γ, but δ is specifically responsible for lipid metabolism.
> 
> ...


The daily 10 and 12 mile fasted walks at the beginning of my daily logs, disagreed with his statement. 

I could swear cardarine just made me keep going like it was nothing.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 10, 2021)

eazy said:


> The daily 10 and 12 mile fasted walks at the beginning of my daily logs, disagreed with his statement.
> 
> I could swear cardarine just made me keep going like it was nothing.


Not just you... cardarine at 20mg daily gives me cardio endurance like nothing else. Next time I'm going to try 10mg and see if I get the same effect.

I especially like how it seems to be liver protective, at least according to my blood work. It would pair well with some of the more hepatoxic compounds that some of us tend to use from time to time. I know I'll be using it on my next blast, where I will have an oral in the mix.

It will forever be a staple in my medicine cabinet, that's for sure.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 10, 2021)

eazy said:


> The daily 10 and 12 mile fasted walks at the beginning of my daily logs, disagreed with his statement.
> 
> I could swear cardarine just made me keep going like it was nothing.


Yeah Cardarine did nothing for me either. I still have a little just sitting in its bottle because I quit it early.

Any results from the AOD 9604 yet? I know it's still early...


----------



## eazy (Aug 10, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Any results from the AOD 9604 yet? I know it's still early...



I'll never know. each day I take:

700mg tren a, 120mcg clen, no carbs, 1800 calories per day,  30 minutes of cardio daily, cardarine, injectible l carnitine, 400mg caffeine. 

It's one more tool in the toolbox.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 10, 2021)

eazy said:


> I'll never know. each day I take:
> 
> 700mg tren a, 120mcg clen, no carbs, 1800 calories per day,  30 minutes of cardio daily, cardarine, injectible l carnitine, 400mg caffeine.
> 
> It's one more tool in the toolbox.


Wow...that's a lot.

Are you able to sleep okay on clen?


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Aug 10, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Cardarine is junk? ROFLMAO... I can tell you that it works very well when combined with cardio, especially if someone likes to do long sessions. It makes cardio a breeze, and is known to oxidize fatty acids.
> 
> Cardarine is a PPARδ agonist. There are also PPAR α and -γ, but δ is specifically responsible for lipid metabolism.
> 
> ...



I've been looking into this and I'm curious how this would compare to Anavar or DNP.


----------



## eazy (Aug 10, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Wow...that's a lot.
> 
> Are you able to sleep okay on clen?


yes. I go to bed at 7pm and get up at 4am. I take it at 4am when I wake up.


----------



## eazy (Aug 10, 2021)

GenetixSupreme said:


> I've been looking into this and I'm curious how this would compare to Anavar or DNP.


Never done Var can't say.

Does not compare to DNP, in my experience. Just gives me extra energy, makes long cardio sessions easy. 

DNP melts fat off your body without doing anything.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 10, 2021)

eazy said:


> Never done Var can't say.
> 
> Does not compare to DNP, in my experience. Just gives me extra energy, makes long cardio sessions easy.
> 
> DNP melts fat off your body without doing anything.


Did you have any side effects from DNP?


----------



## eazy (Aug 10, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Did you have any side effects from DNP?


I've never tried it. I'm not going to. It is on the AFT (backward on purpose) and homeland watchlists.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Aug 10, 2021)

eazy said:


> I've never tried it. I'm not going to. It is on the AFT (backward on purpose) and homeland watchlists.


The yellow love lol.


----------



## MrRogers (Aug 11, 2021)

I'm on 20 cardarine and 25 ostarine now in week 7 of 12. Cardarine is like fitness in a bottle. As other guys have said you can just go and go and go and never seem to get winded. I do worry a little bit about the studies linking it to cancer in mice. Yes the dose was multiples of what a person takes but its still a little concerning.


----------



## P2rl- (Aug 13, 2021)

thegodofwisdom666 said:


> I know a little bit about gear, but clueless about the effects of sarms and peptides.
> Is there any of the two good for building muscle on the level that Dianabol or deca would ? Next which ones are good for burning body fat and endurance?
> I'm 5'10, 214 pounds 33 years old and I'm only taking 15 iu's of fast acting insulin a day.
> Goals to gain as much muscle as possible and to burn fat. I build muscle easier than I burn body fat. I'm a endomesomorph.
> Many thanks


Cardarine and ostarine definitely works if you want lose body weight. Sarms works if you do it at least 3 months. And if you want grow muscle at the same time, then you need to take ibutamoren as well. If you want some advise for best companies, send me private message.


----------



## CJ (Aug 13, 2021)

P2rl- said:


> If you want some advise for best companies, send me private message.


Or don't, because his first 2 posts ever are about "helping" people find sources. 🚩🚩🚩🚩🚩


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 13, 2021)

Say yes to your life and when it comes to sarms just say no.


----------

